# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  import از اکسل به sql

## sara_mp

با سلام
من یه جدول در sql دارم که دارای فیلد های نام و نام خانوادگی و کد ملی و شماره پرسنلی است ستون های نام و نام خانوادگی و کد ملی دارای مقدار می باشند . حالا یه فایل اکسل هم دارم که حاوی کد ملی و شماره پرسنلی است چه جور میتونم این فایل اکسل رو درون این جدول import کنم که با توجه به کد ملی شماره پرسنلی رو در جلوی هر کد ملی import کنه . با تشکر

----------


## Galawij

سلام، 
به نظر من داده ها رو از اکسل توی یک جدول دیگه بریزید و با جدول خودتون از طریق Join داده ها را منتقل کنید. به صورت مستقیمش رو امتحان نکردم، مگر اینکه شما در فایل اکسل معادل فیلدهای جدولتون، ستون خالی قرار بدید!!

----------


## sara_mp

من داده ها رو به یک جدول منتقل  کردم اما نمیدونم چجوری با join داده ها را منتقل کنم

----------


## Mahdi_Mpst

شما میتونید یه SELECT به فایل اکسلتون بزنید و داده ها رو بیرون بکشید و سپس با استفاده از عبارت INTO که قبل از FROM میاد اونا رو تو یه جدول دیگه تو دیتابیس خودتون بریزید. البته نوع ستون ها ممکن اون چیزی نباشه که شما می خواین واسه همین میتونید از دستور MERGE استفاده کنید و داده ها رو تو جدول مربوطه که خودتون طراحی کردید بریزید. عبارت MERGE یه شرط داره که اگه برقرار باشه داده ها توی جدول مقصد با داده ها تو جدول مبدا آپدیت میشه وگرنه داده ها INSERT میشه. که شما باید کاری کنی که شرط هیچگاه برقرار نشه تا همیشه INSERT انجام بشه.

----------

